# Post video links here



## 4DMNYC (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey Everybody, 
I searched for a video thread and was unsuscceful, so I figured I would start one. Here's my vids..the newest one I put up yesterday ( 8/9/04 )
of an RC10GT doing some big jumps and moving fast.
Hope ya like
http://www.serpentracers.com/rc/4DMNYC/video

:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin_29 (Jan 25, 2004)

heres some of our local RC track: http://villagehobbycentre.com/video.html

Thanks!

Justin #29
JDM RC Racing
Jaco RC Tires
Silva Concepts
Bandit RC Bodies
Pole Position Batteries
www.geocities.com/cornwallrc


----------



## 4DMNYC (Aug 5, 2004)

http://www.serpentracers.com/rc/4DMNYC/video
New video up, it's called "Monster Jump", and new on-road vid will be up soon.
Any music suggestions would be great, alot of people complaining that the music is too heavy, let me know. thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Here are a few just put on-line

http://www.teampowerpush.com/videos/


----------



## 4DMNYC (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey Hankster,
Great vids, espeacialy the oval racing vid, my favorite. I've always wanted to race oval, but there's no oval tracks like that around N.Y.. 
"Keep em' comin' " :thumbsup:


----------



## DC71 (Dec 6, 2003)

What part of NY? 

there's Trax70 in Jersey www.trax70.com

Is that John Brown's "Brownies" in that first vid?


----------



## 4DMNYC (Aug 5, 2004)

Cool, thanks. I'm in Staten Island so that should'nt be that long of a drive.
BTW..new vid up for all you RC pilots out there. It's called 4DMNYC-Flight. I got the footage on 8/22/04 at Gateway Beach. There was alot of pilots out so I had to film and make a short vid.
http://www.serpentracers.com/rc/4DMNYC/video
:thumbsup:


----------



## Howler (Oct 31, 2002)

*Mid West Tri-clone*

Here's some of the Tri-Clone. West Bend, WI 

In car and track practice. Click on track picks and select the two video shots at the bottom of the page. 
Thanks to Mike S. and Brain Fairchild of Team 1 for the incar shots and downloading. 
http://www.triclone.com/


----------

